# Let's go Bruins!!!



## Seekwence (Jun 10, 2011)

Game 5 tonight in Vancouver. Let's go Bruins!!!


----------



## shortpants (Jun 10, 2011)

You must be really excited posting this at 3am 
I was expecting to see a shot of some crazy fans.


----------



## msuggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Snapped these on  quick stop in Boston On Sunday on way to the airport after a trip to NH.


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 10, 2011)

GO CANUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2011)

As an Oiler fan, I can't cheer for the Nucks.  But I hope they put up more of a fight than they did in games 3 & 4.


----------

